# Enclosure Extension



## cornking4 (Dec 6, 2009)

I've got my tegu in a 6'x3'x3' enclosure in my room (it's a neodesha sitting directly on the ground) and I want to add a 7'x6' pen directly in front of it, then leave the cage glass open so he can go between the pen and enclosure as he pleases. The only problem is that the pen would be on carpet and although he usually defecates in his water bowl, I don't want him having an accident on the floor. Is there any kind of waterproof (and rip-resistant) cloth or bedding I could lay over my carpet? Any other ideas on construction?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey man, if I were you I would go to a home depot or some kind of out door supply store and get any cheap outdoor carpet (tight knit low profile stuff). You could probably find something that even looks cool or matches your room ect. . This way if and when he has an accident on it you can clean it easily and if it gets smelly or really dirty you could take it out side and clean/hose it off and hang dry it.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 7, 2009)

good idea but carpet is a nightmare for the tegus. the claws will get stuck in the carpet. i would say you will have to build a so called "deck" with some 1"by2" and plywood or similar. ill try and think of some other ways to do this that might be easier.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 7, 2009)

well, if low profile, tight knit outdoor carpet won't work I am sure astro turf type material would be ok!


----------



## Mr Critter (Dec 18, 2009)

Lay a 4x8 sheet of ply wood down,Menards sells 4x8 sheets of Plas-Tex poly wall its a 1/8 thick white plastic sheet they use for shower walls.works great ,i use it for the bottom of my enclosures,100% water ,mildew, mold resistant.


----------



## cornking4 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, I think I'm going to go with astroturf because of its natural look and because it provides traction without hooking toenails. I just need to ensure that it won't hurt his feet because it's so rigid... I've seen it used before with tegus, any ideas on this? I suppose if I get a thinner-bladed type it wouldn't do any damage. Plus, I believe it comes it tan and brown which will match his cypress mulch. 

I'd love to hear any other opinions because it'll be a couple of weeks before I get going on this.


----------



## kaa (Feb 2, 2010)

What about humidity? or Heat? I think it is a great idea. What will the walls of the pin be made out of?


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 2, 2010)

His humidity should stay above 90% in his normal enclosure and 100% in his hide, even with the door cracked. I spray 2 liters of water a day into his normal enclosure with a garden sprayer, so his humidity stays WAY up there. As for heat, I think I'll put a large heat mat under the astroturf to heat his pen basking spot with a zoo mega ray bulb hanging from the ceiling to provide UVB. I'm going to make the walls out of plywood with stained veneers to match my other furniture. I'm trying to get him over a flagylate infection so stress levels need to stay low for a few weeks... that unfortunately means not changing his surroundings until he's better.


----------

